# Uhhhhhh



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

So I guess there was a 9 ton mega nuke in the mailmans truck yesterday. It appears that all he had left was a piece of paper to let me know where to pick up the reminants. He was whining that the shipment blew up us mailtruck, so now I have to go pick them up from the PO. 

More details to come as they come in.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Good... Good...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

One can only wonder... :wink:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see what it is Rob!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmmm, strange. I wonder who could have been behind destruction of that caliber? Oh yeah, ZK, WSBS AND others...that's right f*cker...mess with us! BRING IT! Can't wait to see the final tally!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Hmmm, strange. I wonder who could have been behind destruction of that caliber? Oh yeah, ZK, WSBS AND others...that's right f*cker...mess with us! BRING IT! Can't wait to see the final tally!


Ohhhhh Noez Say it isn't soooooo.......


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep. It's so.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Swany....Swany....Swany.....

He was a good man...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Ohhhhh Noez Say it isn't soooooo.......


It is SO! LOL!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Poor little feller!!! :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Rob, drop and give us 50!

:salute:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

A bomb so massive it requires an in person pickup. Awesome! Can't wait to see the final tally. I hope you have a truck to get it all home.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Rob, drop and give us 50!
> 
> :salute:


After smoking this particular TED, I am not sure that ole Rob will be able to drop and give you ANYTHING! lane:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Dropping shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Dropping shouldn't be a problem.


Thats right, its the getting back up part that Im worried about.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ummm Rob what are you doing???? You should be at the post office!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

You know, we would feel sorry for Ashley as well...but hell, YOU put her in harms way, YOU have to deal with the consequences. Damn, our own military throwing a woman under the bomb. ound:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

And when you do get up, we might just smack you down again.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Ummm Rob what are you doing???? You should be at the post office!!


I would be suiting up first...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

:ask: WOW! I can't imagine what might have happened?? :boohoo:


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

JACKED. UP.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> :ask: WOW! I can't imagine what might have happened?? :boohoo:


I guess it's kind of better now because all the PO employees get stare and point as he makes his way out of the postoffice with a mountain of bombs.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a NCOLead class Im in. Im headed back out to Belton's PO as soon as I get out of here.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Swany said:


> I have a NCOLead class Im in. Im headed back out to Belton's PO as soon as I get out of here.


Tell your instructor that you have to leave now because the health and well being of Belton's postal employees lies in your hands.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Swany said:


> I have a NCOLead class Im in. Im headed back out to Belton's PO as soon as I get out of here.


And tell us the truth Rob...you have got to be at least a little excited to pick up and inspect about 6 months worth of cigars! I know I would be!! LOL


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> And tell us the truth Rob...you have got to be at least a little excited to pick up and inspect about 6 months worth of cigars! I know I would be!! LOL


Seriously Rob, just leave. You know your not concentrating on class right now. You're thinking what the hell is waiting at the post office for you. That's all I'd be thinking about if I was you.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I have been very excited, all day. I left class a couple hours early and just finished assesing the damage. 

I honestly think I may have to go buy a bigger cooler. You guys are flockin awesome. 

Stay tuned for some of the Pron.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't believe they actually made you go to the PO! That's crazy, I can't wait to see what's in those!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Swany said:


>


What? Only 9?

And no way a quarter is bouncin' offa that bunk, troop. Hospital corners, man!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> What? Only 9?


Early arrival. They should be trickeling in the next few days as well I would guess.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Get em open Rob. Interesting looking boxes.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Early arrival. They should be trickeling in the next few days as well I would guess.


No, 9's good - I was trying to sound sarcastic...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well I disagree... Anything less than a double digit final tally is no good :wink:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Well I disagree... Anything less than a double digit final tally is no good :wink:


David, I think this is probably only the first wave. More are probably on the way


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

A well deserving brother, right there. Rob, you've earned every enjoyable moment those cigars give you!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:cheer2: Pron :cheer2: Pron :cheer2: Pron :cheer2:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> :cheer2: Pron :cheer2: Pron :cheer2: Pron :cheer2:


We better hope everyone here is at least 18 and pron is legal where they reside.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Rob, But why would people send you empty boxes :ask:? You know, without pictures of whats in side!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry my computers on the fritz. I'm on my phone right now. I got the rest of the pron just gotta get it over to puff.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I already looked. Thanks for not lucking your photobucket :wink:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

First off, we have a beautiful 6er from Owaindave. Might as well call it a Fuente sampler.



Thanks Dave, Some really good smokes there.​


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Next up, 6 delicous sticks from John. 


That ONYX looks tasty. Ive wanted to try those for a while now. I have heard good things. The others look great as well, cant go wrong with a good ol padilla 32 or the havana IV. Cant wait to try the others as well.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Next, we have Shawns bomb. I love his bombs, I think we have the same pallette.










Cant wait to try that Kinsella, Love the brazilia and havent had a cuesta ray or black peasrl in a while.

Thanks bro.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Socalmatt, Really, 3 freakin Liberties. Holy sheet man, that is freakin crazy.










Man, now I know why you left me hanging yesterday. This is incredibly generous of you, and it will not soon be forgotten.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Here we are getting into the squids bombs










Yup its sideways, I think cause photobucket sux and that is y i was having problems earlier. Anywho thanks bro, somre really good smokes there. I rerally enjoy those 5 vegas "a" and have wanted to try that ave maria. Awesome bro, thanks again.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Back to the ZK very own ass, I mean CPT ass. 









Some awesome sticks there. I am pretty sure I have yet to enjoy that cojonu 2003. Love em all, thanks bro, cant wait to try that ambos mundos as well.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Back to the squids. We have 2 sticks I really wanted to try the relic and the 601 red. 









The other two are very good sticks as well. Not bad good sir, not bad at all. Thanks bro, this is an awesome hit.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

And now we have Max Gas, who is from the same state as I am originally from decided to hop on board, not that I am complaing or anything.










I have 3 or so of the gran habanos now and csant wait to try one. as a matter of fact, ive never had any of these and cant wait to try em out. Especially that Alec Bradley. Thanks bro, this is an awesome guesture.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

And finally, last but not leat, we have the ninja bomb. 









Some really good smokes there. Never had the vudu or the master blends. They look good. Tempus and the OWR, love em. Thanks bro, this is an awesome guesture and will not be forgotten soon.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I did not give enough credit to ya'll because I am pressed for time. Just know that I appreciate each and every stick you sent. This is freakin great and I cannot and could not hold back the excitement from the time i realized what was waiting until now. You guys are true BOTL. Now watch your azz.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Is it the end? Or is it merely the beginning?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I think I would have to lean more towards the latter than the former.......


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

So, my girl just texted me. Apparently there are 5 more to pick up tomorrow. So I guess I gotta get a bigger cooler.:behindsofa::scared::jaw:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about! :thumb:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ohhhh the madness... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Great hit guys now Rob has a few of those liberties for the 4th


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome Rob - LMAO that you got *5* more to pick up tomorrow!!

Way to go everyone!


----------

